
A Cherry Tree to Mars [pdf] - todayiamme
http://www.patrickmccray.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/sagan1976_1of8.pdf
======
andyjohnson0
The blog post [1] that links to the PDF gives some context to Sagan's talk.

[1] [http://www.patrickmccray.com/2013/04/30/cherry-trees-to-
mars...](http://www.patrickmccray.com/2013/04/30/cherry-trees-to-mars/)

